# Sonic Colors



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

[yt]Ys4PRXf0TYs[/yt]​
http://wii.kombo.com/article.php?artid=15867

Wii and DS exclusive, Holiday 2010
Obviously rated M



Looks gay.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 26, 2010)

wow... i really want to know what they were smoking when they made this!
i mean, they start to see weird and colorful floating creatures and then fly away with them... what?! XD
the limited edition probably comes with mushrooms and a bong


----------



## Aden (May 26, 2010)

Oh look

_Another_ Sonic game


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 26, 2010)

So this is what Sonic Team is working on while Dimps is making Sonic The Hedgehog 4.  I guess Sonic Team got tired of watching that jar with a bee in it that Sega had then working on.


----------



## Smelge (May 26, 2010)

Hey, they've stolen the mascots for Britain 2012 Olympics.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

Spoiler: It's a Sonic/PokÃ©mon Gen V crossover.

Couldn't help but think of Uxie and those lot from Gen IV, when I saw those little skittlemen flying alongside Sonic.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2010)

Sonic cycle time!


----------



## Hir (May 26, 2010)

Possibly the most pointless game I've ever seen ever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 26, 2010)

Sonic Galaxy


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 26, 2010)

Looks like a Sonic flying Easter Egg hunt.

There's an actual game behind this?


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2010)

Hey, I like this. Sega's not trying to make Sonic look hardcore anymore.


----------



## 8-bit (May 26, 2010)

So they got rid of the Chaos emeralds and replaced them with whateverthefuck those things are?

Sigh *facepalmheaddesk*


----------



## Bianca (May 26, 2010)

I don't play games that can't even spell their own title correctly.


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2010)

Bianca said:


> I don't play games that can't even spell their own title correctly.


Oh I'm sure it'll be renamed Colours for you fancy Europeans.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 26, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh I'm sure it'll be renamed Colours for you fancy Europeans.



did you know that the only reason why european games are released after the american version is because they have to re-render all scenes that involve drinking tea so that the characters pinkies are extended?^^


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> did you know that the only reason why european games are released after the american version is because they have to re-render all scenes that involve drinking tea so that the characters pinkies are extended?^^


So that's why Brawl was delayed so much...


----------



## Stray Cat (May 26, 2010)

Well, there arenâ€™t many details yet, maybe it will be fun.  Iâ€™m going to go with probably not though.  Really Iâ€™d be surprised if one of those creatures doesnâ€™t turn Sonic into a werehog, or worse, summon Big.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

Wow, they really need to quit making Sonic games.


----------



## Saito Chikara (May 26, 2010)

The Ultimate Question - Totally safe for work, or anywhere.

Really. It is safe. And it is the ultimate question.


----------



## Takun (May 26, 2010)

It's a literal title.  In this game you control Sonic trying to stay in the lines while coloring in a coloring book.  CHOOSE FROM OVER 24 DIFFERENT CRAYONS.  REAL WIIMOTE COLORING ACTION.


----------



## lionalliance (May 27, 2010)

It will suck.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 27, 2010)

So this game can flop just like Sonic and The Black Knight and Unleashed? Fine.


----------



## Issashu (May 27, 2010)

So the new Super Mario galaxy gets 10/10 from most sites and Sonic fans get this...whatever it is...
Have to agree that the developers were really high


----------



## Chrisda4 (May 29, 2010)

Why won't Sonic die!?

Sonic unleashed was torturing enough!


----------



## Bernkastel (May 30, 2010)

I like the part where they emphasized that there will be no 'gimmicks' after Sega finally realized that gimmicks were what made the modern Sonic games so shitty.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2010)

SONIC CYCLE TIME



Perverted Impact said:


>


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 31, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SONIC CYCLE TIME



Considering that everyone that posted so far in this thread has said the game is either lame or gay, does this really fall within the Sonic Cycle?  :V

Not that I hold this board as a litmus test for the gaming community, but I think most other people by now realize that this game is basically DOA.  I mean we haven't even anything closely resembling gameplay and we already know it sucks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Considering that everyone that posted so far in this thread has said the game is either lame or gay, does this really fall within the Sonic Cycle? :V
> 
> Not that I hold this board as a litmus test for the gaming community, but I think most other people by now realize that this game is basically DOA. I mean we haven't even anything closely resembling gameplay and we already know it sucks.


 And.....?


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 31, 2010)

They look like rejected Spore creations.

If these fruity little things ARE representative / somehow connected to the Chaos Emeralds, then I am fully convinced that Sega is just stealing from fanfics written by 12-year-olds for their game plots, now.
I mean, they were showing major signs of it before this.
But... _yeesh_.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 31, 2010)

Sonic on the Sega Genesis was the only good sonic.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sonic on the Sega Genesis was the only good sonic.


Sonic CD.[/argument]

Oh and inb4PervertedImpact


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

Sonic Adventure 2: Battle was alright, but not as good as the original games.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Teto said:


> Sonic Adventure 2: Battle was alright, but not as good as the original games.


I still haven't gotten all the Emblems. If I recall correctly I was really close to getting A rank for everyone though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 31, 2010)

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle has been the only 3-D Sonic game I've given half of a shit about.

Gameplay was alright, if you ignored the stupid emerald-shard-hunting and shooting stages. (Which made up like 60% of the gameplay, but whatever.)
Would have been way better to just let every character (probably save for Robotnik, as that would make no sense) have the Sonic / Shadow-styled stages.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Gameplay was alright, if you ignored the stupid emerald-shard-hunting.


But I loved that part. ;___;

Rouge's stage themes were the best music in the game. Moar Jazz in videogames plz.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But I loved that part. ;___;
> 
> Rouge's stage themes were the best music in the game. Moar Jazz in videogames plz.


I loved the multiplayer snowboard races.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sonic CD.[/argument]



Meh. It was alright.


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2010)

this game looks like it will be almost as good as sonic heros!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 31, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And.....?



The End?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2010)

UR MR GAY: Sonic Edition


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> UR MR GAY: Sonic Edition


I wish Sega took Sonic in the same direction that Nintendo took Mario.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 31, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 Battle has been the only 3-D Sonic game I've given half of a shit about.
> 
> Gameplay was alright, if you ignored the stupid emerald-shard-hunting and shooting stages. (Which made up like 60% of the gameplay, but whatever.)
> Would have been way better to just let every character (probably save for Robotnik, as that would make no sense) have the Sonic / Shadow-styled stages.


Chao garden :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wish Sega took Sonic in the same direction that Nintendo took Mario.


The best UR MR GAY was when somebody got the Diddy Kong Racing DS title to say "DONG RINGS". 

just pointing that out.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 1, 2010)

You know, even though I haven't seen any gameplay footage about this  game yet, and I'm fully expecting this game to suck, I've got to say I  really like the CG art they've done for this game.






I've  got to say I really, really like Sonic's design in this picture. I know  he still has _*green eyes*_, but what I really like is that  is that Sonic seems genuinely happy, and he's not just smirking,  sneering, or looking pissed off. I mean, take a look at the cover for  almost any Mario game and just look at how he's practically bursting  with joy. I never liked the new design and the 'totally x-tr_eeeeeeee_me'  thing they were trying to do since Sonic Adventure, so anything they do to fix that  gives me a slight bit of confidence.

Also, I like the fact that the plot is really light like this. I mean, like it or not, Sonic was always meant to be kiddy. Sonic's plot was more or less an interactive Road Runner cartoon, so I don't really know why people are complaining that they're not trying to do a "mature" plot. There's still the chance that the little Wisp things are going to be more involved in the plot than they should, but hey, at least they aren't playable, and that's all that matters.

Still, though, I can't really form an opinion on the game from some art and one trailer. There's always a pretty big chance it'll suck like the other Wii games, and I'm expecting that to happen a lot more than the chance that it'll be good. Maybe I'm a moron, but the fact that Sega has apparently learned to not rush the hell out of _everything_ they do is making me feel a bit better about them.

Oh yeah, here's some  unconfirmed details that apparently come from Nintendo Power.  http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=125335



			
				GoNintendo said:
			
		

> -  Sweet Mountain zone and Tropical Reservoir zone featured
> - Sweet  Mountain - mountain of pastries
> - 3D sections focus more on running  from A to B, much like the daytime stages of Unleashed
> - 2D sections  feature more platforming
> ...



I've got to say I like most of the news I see here. Sega has pretty much forgotten Shadow ever existed, which is perfectly fine by me. I can't really comment on the gameplay until I get a teaser. Also, I really like they're going for really crazy, surreal level designs this time, I've gotten pretty tired of the 'Sonic in the real world' thing they've been doing since SA.

Also, pretty much no game with a level made of food is terrible. Rayman, Mickey Mouse World of Illusion, Earthworm Jim 2... feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jun 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So that's why Brawl was delayed so much...



what I love about that video is how sheik just punches through like six feet of glass


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

Apparently Big the Cat will be featured in the Cheeseburger level.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jun 2, 2010)

thread officially shanked


----------



## Bianca (Jun 2, 2010)

>Eggmanland returns as well
>Implying his name is Eggman and not Robotnik
Stopped caring.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jun 3, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> So this game can flop just like Sonic and The Black Knight and Unleashed? Fine.



I know what you mean by flop, but... Unleashed has sold over two million copies to date. Consumers just love their wonky platformer mechanics! 

And is it just me, or does anyone else want the CG department at Sega to make a movie? I mean, like not actually write it (godforbidno), but just produce the tech behind it. You have to admit they know what they're doing in that field.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually, looking at some gameplay screenshots, it looks just like Sonic Unleashed. Whether or not that's a bad thing is up to you.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 7, 2010)

Yet another Sonic Bitchfest. Wait until the game comes out, then critique it!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 7, 2010)

FlahtheBat said:


> Yet another Sonic Bitchfest. Wait until the game comes out, then critique it!


What's the point of waiting if we already know the outcome?


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 9, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> What's the point of waiting if we already know the outcome?


 
No you don't know. And why is it people hate the new games anyway? Besides 06 and SaTBK most of them were pretty good.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 13, 2010)

So the few screens I've actually seen look almost identical to the Daytime stages of Unleashed. As long as they don't do anything to smurf _that_ up I'm sure this could be a pretty decent game. Aaaand... the DS version looks identical to Rush.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess it looks decent, but I'll probably stick to the DS version, seeing as how console Sonics of late tend to be... less than stellar.


----------



## virus (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh look! Another sonic game.
>are his eyes green . Yes

All aboard the fail train. Thanks sonic failfans.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 14, 2010)

What do ya expect from a company who publicly states Sonic fans these days have to lower their standards to enjoy the new titles? Being a fan myself, I'm positively not looking forward to this game.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate how Sonic is the only playable character.


----------



## Riptor (Jun 15, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I hate how Sonic is the only playable character.


 
Why? We're still not sure they managed to actually get how Sonic plays right, why do you want them to try to cock it up more with other characters, too? Besides, who could they use? It's not like Shadow has any chance of showing up. Speaking of which, I'm _not_ the only one who's happy Sega's pretty much dumped Shadow completely besides the spin-offs, right?


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 15, 2010)

If it wasn't for ALL THE SONIC PORN, I don't anyone would remember who he is :/


----------



## Riptor (Jun 15, 2010)

More news.

And gameplay!



			
				Joystik said:
			
		

> Here's the thing: I'm hesitant to say anything good about an upcoming Sonic game, because we all know we've been disappointed so many times by the franchise. Sega's been chasing after a super fast, graphically gorgeous, inventive and fun Sonic platformer for so long that whenever it promises yet another new Sonic title, it's very, very hard to believe that it might end up finally being that game.
> 
> Just according to the odds, I'm going to guess that Sonic Colors still isn't that game, but Sega has been trying very hard, over and over again, to do it right. Sonic Colors looks good, albeit with reservations.
> 
> ...



Sonic doesn't talk = Smart move, Sega. Smart, smart move.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2010)

And so, Sonic gloriously embraces childhood obesity.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

imho

This series should have ended by now.

Game series can't go on forever y'know. :|


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey, he's doing better than Pac-Man. They completely raped him this year.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

IMHO, it looks just like a better version of Sonic Unleashed. The Hedgehog Engine seems to be in play, it got positive reviews at E3, and it actually looks good on the Wii.

Oh, look. He goes some Sonic fan hyping up the next Sonic game. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> IMHO, it looks just like a better version of Sonic Unleashed. The Hedgehog Engine seems to be in play, it got positive reviews at E3, and it actually looks good on the Wii.
> 
> Oh, look. He goes some Sonic fan hyping up the next Sonic game. :V





Perverted Impact said:


> SONIC CYCLE TIME!


.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 21, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> .


 That's what I meant.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jun 21, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And so, Sonic gloriously embraces childhood obesity.



Sonic Sez cookies are a sometime food!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> That's what I meant.


Good for you.


CinnamonApples said:


> Sonic Sez cookies are a sometime food!


Sonic only eats chili dogs.

so no.


----------



## Larry (Jun 21, 2010)

I gave up Sonic the Hedgehog games a long time ago


----------



## Vintage (Jun 21, 2010)

hey, i'd play sonic on burger planet. it's probably better than playing in whatever generic desert level or top-secret chaos emeralds facility they get him to go through to facilitate the useless plot.


----------

